# worth it or not?



## TXWheeledShooter (Mar 14, 2010)

I found a snub nosed .357 made by Rossi for 300 bucks. It's hard to pass up but I don't want to buy a piece of junk. worth it or not?

Thanks


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

For NIB it sounds fair, but not a great deal.

If that is used, then I would offer $200 (no more than $225) if you are really interested.

I see more .38's so the .357 may be worth a little more. I would rather have a Ruger for a few more bucks.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Quality may be hit or miss, depending on what era the gun was built during. Some of them have been pretty good revolvers, but I've heard that Taurus is building them now, so who knows?


----------



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

REMEMBER: You get what you pay for!


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

I'd pay $25 for a NIB Rossi!!.....:mrgreen:


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Just keep in mine Rossi guns are now made by Taurus.
If you don't like Taurus don't buy it. Cause that is all the Rossis are today, Re branded Taurus guns.
After having a Brand New Taurus revolver start dropping frame screws while I was shooting it and another brand new revolver brake before I had a chance to shoot it. I will never own anything made by them.
I would warn you away though.
Buy a good used Smith or Ruger. It may be used but it will still be a better gun than a Rossi/Made by Taurus.


----------

